# Windows 10 upgrade bricked my gentoo [solved sorta]

## RayDude

I allowed the Windows 10 partition to upgrade my system last night. During the upgrade, the linux 3.X kernel started producing "Can't find CPU0" messages on boot followed by a core dump and flashing caps lock key.

The hardware is a core-i7-4XXX series (don't have the exact number memorized) in an ASUS laptop. I remember it being improperly identified as a Xeon processor when it used to boot before the upgrade.

The weird thing is: when I try grub's "safe mode" the kernel loads, but it can't find my Gentoo SSD, which is also a new issue.

I'll boot the system rescue CD tonight to figure out what's going on, but was wondering if any of you had this issue already.

Sorry for the lack of details but at work I can't log into a laptop at home I can't get to boot.

----------

## ct85711

can't say that I've encountered this issue yet on my system, as the last update my windows 10 found is from last week (besides the usual defender's trash).

I know windows loves to mark the hard drives as improperly shutdown making it so that linux won't mount the drives (it an effort to speed up startup times).

----------

## RayDude

 *ct85711 wrote:*   

> can't say that I've encountered this issue yet on my system, as the last update my windows 10 found is from last week (besides the usual defender's trash).
> 
> I know windows loves to mark the hard drives as improperly shutdown making it so that linux won't mount the drives (it an effort to speed up startup times).

 

Hmm. Didn't know about that. Thanks. I thought linux would just boot, do an FSCK and then continue on it's merry way...

I'll know more once I boot sys-rescue.

----------

## keet

 *ct85711 wrote:*   

> I know windows loves to mark the hard drives as improperly shutdown making it so that linux won't mount the drives (it an effort to speed up startup times).

 

What Windows actually does is enter a quasi-hibernated mode, closing all user sessions and hibernating the system state so that the kernel, drivers, et cetera, are all preinitialized for the next boot.  By default, when you 'shut down' Windows 8+, it's not really shutting down, but hibernating.  Since the drive was never completely 'closed', Linux will fail to mount it.  You can disable this; search Google for 'hiberboot' and you will find more information.

http://blogs.technet.com/b/supportingwindows/archive/2012/10/25/windows-8-windows-server-2012-faster-boot-process.aspx

On the other hand, I am not sure how relevant this is to your problem, though it might be possible (I am just making a wild conjecture here; please don't take this too seriously) that Windows 10 is putting your C.P.U. into some odd sleep mode.  I've been dual-booting Windows 10 and Gentoo on a few computers, and haven't encountered anything like this.  From what I have seen, Windows 10 has been much nicer towards other operating systems in terms of sharing the E.F.I. partition (or not deleting everything else when it installs).

----------

## Irre

Off topic. As a christmas present Microsoft now disabled all security updates unless I first upgrade from Windows 7 to 10!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

I have already tested Win 10. It was nothing for me and my computer. It was slow and wi-fi didn't work at all. 

Windows 7 is my last Windows.

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

dualbooters should suffer

----------

## Tony0945

 *Irre wrote:*   

> Windows 7 is my last Windows.

 

XP for me. It's still creaking along. I have one last application that I am rewritting myself to put XP away forever. I have a few others that I regularly use, but they work fine under Wine 1.8. My last app is a TV recorder/display so it's very hardware intensive.

Perfect Gentlemen: You are no gentleman. We would not dual boot if third party vendors would sell a linux version of their applications. Or maybe would dual boot with Ubuntu.

----------

## Buffoon

Your upgrade may have a microcode update for CPU. Does some liveCD boot on this box?

My 2¢.

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

Tony0945, there are QEMU, VirtualBox & VMWare for Windows.

----------

## RayDude

 *Irre wrote:*   

> Off topic. As a christmas present Microsoft now disabled all security updates unless I first upgrade from Windows 7 to 10!  
> 
> I have already tested Win 10. It was nothing for me and my computer. It was slow and wi-fi didn't work at all. 
> 
> Windows 7 is my last Windows.

 

I was saddled with Windows 8 on my wife's computer. It's a little tablet convertible thingy that is pretty cool from MSI. But it only had a 128 GB SSD in it. After a few updates to windows 8 there was only 6GB free.

I thought, "man does Microsoft suck." A little googling showed a tool to remove backed up data from the upgrades that got her to 12 GB free...

When 10 became available, I tried it on my Win 8 VM first, and then upgraded her. I'm shocked by the shrink in foot print. Windows 10, from scratch install, only takes 18 GB. I realize in the land of linux that's monstrous, but it's a hellova improvement from Windows 8's 116 GB.

Windows 7 is nice and stable, but I think Windows 10 (actually it should be Windows 9) is pretty decent and will get better. In a couple years when they bring out Windows 11 and no body wants it, everyone will be comparing it to Windows 10.

Although I had to laugh when the latest update occurred and the machine booted with "Hi. We've updated your system. All your files are exactly where you left them..."  My wife freaked, called me, and for a few moments I was convinced she'd downloaded a virus. Heh. Way to be creepy, Microsoft.

As for my issue (BACK ON TOPIC!) I'm not sure what happened. I think it was probably what keet was talking about above. I ended up pulling the spinner, sticking in an old 128GB SSD and installing windows on sda. Running gentoo on sda with windows on sdb was a big mistake because windows likes to control it's own EFI directory and I could never make it quite happy.

It turns out the linux kernel reports "Can't find CPU0" on every boot. Don't know why.

Reinstalling Windows 10 was the best thing I've done in a while for windows. Got rid of all of the crapware that the laptop makers install. It's faster and more stable than ever!

Of course I don't use it. I run gentoo 99% of the time, but when my wife or kid's machine act up... I boot into Windows, duplicate and then fix before I destroy their systems trying to figure out what's wrong.

Now if I could just figure out why my 512GB Crucial SSD does 250 MB / second and the old 128G Kingston kicks its butt with 384 MB / second read. That damn Crucial should doo 500 MB/second easy... It used to, in the old laptop.

----------

